# SOAP SWAP PHOTOS and critiques (DO NOT OPEN UNTIL YOU GET YOUR SOAP) PICs ADDED



## NubianSoaps.com

I think of all the swaps I have been in this was the best one. First thanks for all the little gifts and for the great packaging that made my job soo much eaiser. The photos turned out great, a few of the soaps were just too cute not to play with! I teased everyone here with "do you want a piece of pie", with Sondra's pie on a plate with a fork  

When you get your box open it and unwrap all the soap, I set it with the tag in different areas of the house so they all stop smelling alike. Then snif and smell and we will use this thread for critiques. Vicki

=================================================
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Jo / [email protected] -- White Ginger Grapefruit 

Really nice lather and scent to this soap, I think just the outside of the bar faded in scent, warm in your hands all lathered up you can smell it nicely. A perfect size bar to fit your hands. My piece of soap has this large zigzag of swirl thorugh it, it may have been a mistake but its very pretty! 

2. Jodi / Winestonefarm -- Bermuda Triangle

This bar took awhile to lather, is it mostly oils? But ones lathered it is rich and creamy. I couldn't smell the scent. If you were 52 you would have a bigger label  Nice size bar.

3.Sondra -- Chocolate Raspberry -- This one is simply loved by all who see it, from ideas for April fools day, to simply asking kids if they want a piece of pie this thing is just so realistic I still have it on it's plate with a fork. You only have to look at it closely to see how much work this took...way to go Sondra! I am going to try to beg an individual deli see through container from the gals at wallmart tommorrow, or else I am just going to buy myself a piece of pie so I can use the container for this soap.

Nope still haven't cut it and it is still on a plate with a fork 

4. Barbara -- Name the soap mystery scent--Everyone loves this soap and I had to hurry and use it because 6 year old grandson chose this soap to take home with him, I just knew he would want my soap with the bee in it  From Under the Tuscan Sun (Joni's idea) to Movie Star (because Stephy insists it smells like Ginger...you know the movie star in Gilligan's Island to afterwards they all think the name should be Sunset on Maple Ridge...this soap was a huge conversation piece. It's creamy and bubbly and the scent lingers on your hands...I agree with Jace though the scent is sweet tarts or Peez. Nice soap Barb.

5. Kathy / Kalne -- Yuzu I loved your wrapping! Very pretty with the material inside. I also love Yuzu and no idea why i don't make it. Your two colors are very attractive, and it's a very nice bar of soap!

6. Kellyjo / Redskygal -- Pineapple Pom--This was very dissapointing and nothing to do with your soap but irritating that someone is cooping a fragrance that soo obviously had not been soaped before...what if someone would have purchased 5 pounds of this??? Me  I am glad I missed this sale, I was so wanting to soap this. I did get about an ounce to make lotion with and it's not popular at all. Your wrapping is really pretty. I am glad you did this scent so we could all put this one to rest.

7. Vicki -- Honeycomb-- This is Honey L Octaine in a lard bar, like 80% lard so I could get really good indentation from the bubble wrap for the honeycomb effect. This was so popular at valentines day with PLASTIC Bees  that I have added this to my brochure, without bees in a slab mold, so the bar shape is different. This had the cutest bee wrappers that have still not came in...but I will use them for mothers day bags. The bees are actually glass beads, not very smart for soap, but couldn't pass them up for the swap, and my plastic bees are not to be found on orientaltrading.com right now. Would love feed back on how you like the scent on it's own, I have only used it as mixer with OMH.

8. Roseanna / Dost thou have milk -- Floral -- I would never have known your soap was a mistake if you had not said anything, I think it's beautiful. Your colors are just beautiful. It is already in the mens bathroom, and the scent is lovely. It is also very bubbly and creamy.

This is my favorite bar of soap so far, it is soo creamy and rich, I use it to bathe Jace everyday, and his skin doesn't need lotion afterwards (biracial, black kids get very ashy with any bubble bath or even shampoo running down their skin) Your soap is lovely...what was your recipe? 

9. Stacy Adams -- Grapefruit Splash A very hard bar, and another that until I used it I couldn't really smell the scent, now I really like it and can smell it in the bathroom. Since I had to retie alot of the raffia and gave up on the folks who got your round ones...no it's not a good idea :rofl I can see why this is a favorite, it is very creamy and a very moisturising bar of soap.

10. Erinn / Four mile farm -- Hot Apple pie I know how hard it is to pour these little milky way molds over and over  The scent wasn't strong enough for me, but then my grandson has this soap in his bathroom so it isn't going to get used anytime soon...he loved the dolphins!

11. Rachel / FourMile farm -- Mint Melody...this is another one of my favorites, course I am a mint fan, and love this creamy mint smell. The soap is very well done and although doesn't start off like that, is very rich and creamy. I am using this soap right now, never tire of trying others mint soaps.

12. Carolyn -- Crisp Pear or Spicy Pear My top stayed on through the pictures and then it was off...technical difficulties  but underneath I do love this pear, the only Crisp or spicey pear I have used accelerate so much I am using a pear berry instead. 

13.Tammy / 4fromgoatilia -- Honeysuckle Of coures this one is for my own private stash, not quite as strong as you normally make it, but i just love your homemade safflower in the soap, even on it's own it has a wonderful fragrance to it....but I do love this honesuckle! Great bar as always.

(Private) On your non-odor bar.....it doesn't lather but it certaily does work. I think you should put this recipe and scent into a gardeners type soap with some scrubby exfoliates in it....ground loofa or coffee etc.

14. Dawn / Gunnie -- Purple Banana This one was stolen by son, I make him Monkey Farts just for him and he loves your soap. I honestly only got to barely smell it and when I had him smell your banana he took it home. What scent is this? 

Also loved your room freshener, it's actually my truck freshener right now 

15. Kaley / Belle -- Tropical Twist this is just beautiful, I have no idea how you marbled all those colors into the Nubian head...the picture turned out great, I was afraid it all woudn't show up, so shinned a flashlight on it while we took the photo. It's just beautifuly and isn't going to get used anytime soon.

Thank you for the lipbalm, it was also confiscated  

16. Linda -- Green Tea and Lemongrass Whats not to love about Linda's soap, she puts so much time into each bar  I love the wavy cutter and how pretty your curls are in your soap, like you places each one (which you probably did  Your labels are looking very professional! I think the green tea and lemongrass is a hit! Vicki


----------



## Sondra

*Re: SOAP SWAP PHOTOS and critiques (DO NOT OPEN UNTIL YOU GET YOUR SOAP)*

Sorry I had no internet access until now. and if I can count right there is one missing.


----------



## Sondra

All the soaps are Lovely and so very hard to judge. Will say that for me I like all the scents some of them I would personally like more smell to it. 

1. Jo / [email protected] -- White Ginger Grapefruit

2. Jodi / Winestonefarm -- Bermuda Triangle

3.Sondra -- Chocolate Raspberry --Taylor Concepts As for my pie soap this was just a whim and had to do it in small batches some had the first layer w/ choc and some we switched it around so the first layer is peanut butter. 
made in a torte pan that someone gave me and is a bitch to wash if you've actually baked in it. So soap it is. 
layer of choc will put recipe in here later
layer of peanut butter """""""""
then cured in the oven 
Later made Nitzy's whipped soap and spread it on to make the meraing (sp?) 
this layer had to air dry. which in fact fell off when cut so made it again poked holes in the choc/peanut soap and reapplied the topping and air dried once again. Hope it stayed together to get to you all. I am not found of the scent tho and maybe because I used both scents this time. Honey l'Octane and Choc/Rasberry

4. Barbara -- Name the soap mystery scent--Love this soap used it all day yesterday. The scent is wonderful just sitting in the bathroom. It lathers up very nice, leaves a scent on your hands and your hands nice and soft. Just love it. 

5. Kathy / Kalne -- Yuzu

6. Kellyjo / Redskygal -- Pineapple Pom--

7. Vicki -- Honeycomb-- This is Honey L Octaine i

8. Roseanna / Dost thou have milk -- Floral -- 

9. Stacy Adams -- Grapefruit Splash

10. Erinn / Four mile farm -- Hot Apple pie
I think maybe I can't smell things very good as this one also doesn't have much scent to me, however reading the review here others are saying it really puts scent in the bathroom. Nice hard bar of soap not alot of bubbles but lathers nice and leaves my hands nice and soft. 

11. Rachel / FourMile farm -- Mint Melody

12. Carolyn -- Crisp Pear or Spicy Pear

13.Tammy / 4fromgoatilia -- Honeysuckle

14. Dawn / Gunnie -- Purple Banana
This bar seems very nice to me, not as softening to the skin as some but still nice. It lathers good and smells good tho I would like a little more FO than it has. Also suggest trying to get the purple swirled down into the soap a little more through out.

15. Kaley / Belle -- Tropical Twist

16. Linda -- Green Tea and Lemongrass 
LOVE the sample Japanese Cherry Blossom Wonderful bubbly lather and smells great


----------



## winestonefarm

Mine just arrived, twins and my soap!!!! LOL for the first time my kids and I got to see a delivery. our first minimancha kids. 

the soaps are incredible, can't wait to really go thru them!!

vicki thank you for hosting!


----------



## Linda Carney

[/font]

1. Jo / [email protected] -- White Ginger Grapefruit The label is nice, easy to read and eye appealing. The bar itself has nice lather. I like the wavy swirl in the bar that I am looking at. Tumeric? so is the soap tumeric and the swirl rosehips? It is nice. The fragrance is light -- not overpowering, but I keep wanting to smell the grapefruit and am so fragrance challenged that my mind cannot make sense of it.

2. Jodi / Winestonefarm -- Bermuda Triangle I feel sort of like the emperor without any clothes -- I have had alergies so keep that in mind when I say that I cannot smell enough of a fragrance to tell me anything, maybe lost in the Bermuda Triangle, sorry. It is a nice bar that is the right size in my hand, it didn't lather right away though. I like your label and love the green rafia, I really like the handcrafted phrase.

3.Sondra -- Chocolate Raspberry Very Pretty!!! Sometimes useful doesn't matter, drawing your attention is a good thing! Imagine that on a holiday table. I do love the meringue just sets it off!I am still afaid to use your soap, seems sort of sacreligious somehow! Rich enough lather! Is the Nizzy's frosting hard to do? It is still attached and weathered the trip to the sink. Great Job!

4. Barbara -- Name the soap mystery scent I am drawn to this scent but cannot put a name to it. It is nice and refreshing but more as I think I smell sweet and maybe patchouli? Very pretty colors and design. Maybe springtime melody or spring tonic?

5. Kathy / Kalne -- Yuzu Your presentation was really nice, who doesn't like a surprise to open with another delight inside the package. Your color choice is nice too. That citrusy fragrance is invigorating, I keep going back to smell more. I do like your card as well, the personal lines -- enough to locate you but not braggy or wordy.

6. Kellyjo / Redskygal -- Pineapple Pom.. Kellyjo with all your comments I was waiting to see a bar that was just oozing with grease! Not so, the cigar band is just fine, pretty, love the logo and the font! Zebra stripes...wish you could do that in a pvc pipe! Just wondering -- does the sandlewood powder change the scent any? I had soaped a trial batch but the scent is not exactly the same. This bar lathered fine, thought it would be very "conditioning" but it was just fine, lather good etc.

7. Vicki -- Honeycomb This bar is just so appealingly different! I think the scent stand alone just fine. I've already tried it in the pvc molds -- and bought a bee stamp! I just cannot figure a way to put a bee in the tube with the bubble wrap. I also like the dimentions of your bar, it has a nice feel to it.

8. Roseanna / Dost thou have milk -- Floral Your bar may be big but it is still very beautiful, comfortable in the hand and nicely scented. It may be more just human nature but I hate to hear people devalue themselves and their efforts. You did a really GREAT job!

9. Stacy Adams -- Grapefruit Splash Your label is pretty and I really like the logo! However the ingredient side should be a simpler font so that it is easier to read. What are the speckles in the soap, yellow -- pretty. There was plenty of lather, lots of bubbles, great conditioning.

10. Erinn / Four mile farm -- Hot Apple pie Pretty two layer bar, love the wavy cut and the texture on the top. Cute label -- I can see it as a clear or frosted adhesive sticker. I sure like the colors on the label. I didn't get the seals but the loaf cut. The seals were soooo cute! The fragrance is nice, enough scent but not too much.

11. Rachel / FourMile farm -- Don't Eat It -- Mint Melody  What a dramatic bar! How did you do the round piece in the middle? I've tried different things to get that result and have failed and failed -- do tell your trick! I just used your bar and was amazed at the lather and conditioning. My kids have been waiting impatiently for this bar -- biggest hit with them!

12. Carolyn -- Crisp Pear or Spicy Pear Pretty cute soap, I love the look! I want you to know that I have extensive staff at my home for this project -- oh they can be annoying. Here I sit looking and sniffing, walk to the sink and try the bar, try to give good feedback. One of the older daughters is "savoring" the moment with me -- gets awkward drops a bar of soap on the floor and gets quiet. Embarrassed she admits that she knocked the top off your bar and hastily sticks it back on. I try to ignore her! Bonding time?! Ha! Finally I get to your bar and make it to the sink, just as I am enjoying the moment the top comes off -- deep welling in my heart -- this could have been so much better! DD!!! I have to admit to thinking of divinity when I saw the top - I love it, but hate the fragility. Wish your card was on cardstock, but it is cute anyway!

13.Tammy / 4fromgoatilia -- Honeysuckle I love the shape of your bar and the color is just gorgeous! I can't really smell a honeysuckle smell to it and when I washed my hands it was slick -- bet it would be great for shaving! Is the fragrance an essence -- something all natural or an FO? What cute labeling! Nice theme.

14. Dawn / Gunnie -- Purple Banana I really like that purple top to your bar of soap. Banana is such a happy smell! Takes my mind back to my grandma in the summertime making hand cranked ice cream. Yellow would have been very pretty but it is a fun look just the same. Your card is cute but has the same problem that mine did in the beginning -- it is hard to tell the name of your soap. I gigled when I read your ingredient list -- now what is the latin for lard? I've just gone to "natural butters" as a non offensive way to describe lard and not lie. Thanks for the air freshner -- you'll have to tell us what you did in another thread. It is really neat -- but not beads.

15. Kaley / Belle -- Tropical Twist Lots of comments on this one -- too many individuals moving the soaps around on my tray. DD 19 year old said "It's actually really nice, I like it!", her critiques are driving me nuts! My DH was excited about the mold -- "How cool!" The fragrance is fresh but not overdone. The swirling is nice, how did you get the white on the face? adds character! My little girls were fighting over the lip balm! "Smell it Mommy, Smell it!" My "staff" has lost the lip balm label but everyone keeps sharing it back and forth -- it's a hit!

16. Linda -- Green Tea and Lemongrass I made the Japanese Cherry Blossom first, the first batch turned an orange color, the second batch was nice enough but only 15 bars. I should have tried a third batch but had such a large inventory of the Cherry Blossom. I had gotten Green Tea Lemongrass a while ago when I was trying to locate some lemongrass EO for a shaving bar that I do, just in case. Anyway I shredded some of the lemongrass soap and another green bar that I do and mixed them into the soap batter. The bar came out nice but wish that the green shreds were more visible. The scent faded some and then came back. It's from candle science. The labels I make on MS Publisher and kinda happened onto the format by accident just piddling around. I tried to do it again from scratch on another PC and couldn't do it. The green tea and lemongrass is a blend that came from Candle Science. The Japanese Cherry Blossom is from Nature's Garden -- I sure am liking the scents that I've gotten from Nature's Garden, they are strong and stick. I've been disappointed with Candle Science -- haven't tried everything that they put out but what I have gotten is very light.


----------



## Caprine Beings

My intitial look/smell over has all my senses inundated! Very nice soaps ladies! Will use one tonight to wash off kidding residue :biggrin. But thats another post. Tammy
1. Jo / [email protected] -- White Ginger Grapefruit: Jo, I really love this bar! It lathers on the spot, has a great feel to it. It is a nice hard bar that should last awhile. The scent is very enchanting and I find it interesting that you used Tumeric in it (can you please explain in your own critique why? Thank You Jo). Nice label, I like the font as it is easy to read and that pic is really cutsie!

2. Jodi / Winestonefarm -- Bermuda Triangle--This is a good hard bar that is appropriately sized. Easy to hang on to. I like your insert. very pretty but a little small. Lather is bubbly bubbly. Very soothing to the skin. Made my chapped hands happy I just am not too sure I like the scent. Not that I don't like it...just not my scent I guess. But I thought it was just right on smell, too much smell becomes overpowering.

3.Sondra -- Chocolate Raspberry-- Man you worked hard on this delicious piece O'pie! I hated cutting the end off to use it...but I did. The chocolate part is nice and hard, the rest a little soft. Nice creamy lather. It smells good. The merangue (sp?) fell off instantly but thats okay its still usable This is definately too big to use in the tub or shower and would work lovely as decor. Now the insert is awesome!!! Love your Harley icon goat Both hubby and I agree that although this isn't our favorite scent it is not overpowering and leaves just a hint of scent on the skin. Good thing we know its soap cause as a piece of pie it wouldn't still be here. Now as for the name...Hubby has his own thoughts but I think its befitting! :rofl

4. Barbara -- Name the soap mystery scent--Very nice bar Barb! I love the different colors and love the pastel look. Not like some eye opening colors that I have seen around soaping vendors. A good size and hardness to it. Now the scent is a total mystery. I keep coming to the conclusion that you poured Tropical Punch Kool-aid in it. Lindsey says its like a Wild Berry Smoothie (so thats where my name the soap came from, I didn't think you would like the Kool-Aid thing!). The lather is phenominal! Bubbly and creamy, very very nice and leaves the skin soft. A great bar.

5. Kathy / Kalne -- Yuzu--This is yet another good bar. The two colors together makes it attractive in the shower. Nice hard bar with good size. Your insert is very plain a simplistic, a very easy read with no eye strain. I am glad you did the Yuzu as I will have to get some of this FO. I love the scent. At first I thought it was yet another grapefruity scent but once used I found it to be more of an orange scent with something else and can't quite place it. But I love the scent. I did find this soap to be just a tad bit drying and will save it for Lindsey this summer. Still a good bar though.

6. Kellyjo / Redskygal -- Pineapple Pom..--Your wrapper is nice with a rustic feel. I really like the swirl of sandalwood powder mixed in this bar, very earthy and pretty. The bar itself is a good size. It is very soft though. It lathers all right in warm water but not in cold. Leaves skin feeling moisturized. I am not sure what I was expecting with the scent but it is not near what I thought. I thinking more of a sweeter pineapple scent :shrug but it isn't bad. I am going to try this on an udder recently shaved.

7. Vicki -- Honeycomb--What a wonderful bar! I love the look, a great idea to put in the book for later. Nice size and hard. This one should last awhile...if I can keep it away from friends. Nice tan coloring. The lather is between a bubbly and creamy, very nice on the skin. Now the scent reminds me of fresh baked rolls slathered in butter and honey while sitting in a meadow full of flowers. Will definately have to get this FO. On your Vanilla infused oils, did you use real vanilla? Your insert has a good look to it and I really like the warning.

8. Roseanna / Dost thou have milk -- Floral--I like your bar, though it is a bit big. Nice idea with the sparklies! You took alot of time making this one I can tell. Nice hearts inside. I really like the fact that the hearts are above the rest of the bar, it gives it dimension! Nice bubbly lather instantly! Awesome! The scent is a very feminine smell. I love it. Not thinking of the scent I put it in the shower as your name was next on the list...needless to say didn't go over as well with hubby! (He's a lilac kinda guy! :really) However Lindsey and I love your bar. There is trace scent left on my hands yet. Very smooth skin left over. Great bar Roseanna!

9. Stacy Adams -- Grapefruit Splash--What a bar! I do have to say up front that it could have been more fragrant. This bar is a good fit, not too big. It is very hard which is good as I am sure this bar will be getting used til the last stitch of soap is left. The lather...wrap up in some Kool-Whip anyone...creamy creamy creamy! I love bars like this one. Very moisturizing. Nice touch with the string but a bigger tag with a larger font would be nice. It was hard to read the ingredients.

10. Erinn / Four mile farm -- Hot Apple pie--Very nice bar. Simple packaging, your insert is a little small but still able to read it. I like the size of the bar, great for the sink. Nice hard bar that bubbles well. The scent is nice even though faint. Now I am wanting to get this FO. Skin feels soft after use.

11. Rachel / FourMile farm -- Mint Melody--WHAT A YUMMY BAR! It does look like something from a gourmet dessert tray. Very fitting name Awesome job on the different layers. A good hard bar, easy to handle. The scent is heavenly and makes me want minty hot chocolate. The lather is nice and bubbly. The insert is a little small. Just a yummy bar

12. Carolyn -- Crisp Pear or Spicy Pear--Spicy and fresh, very invigorating. A little on the soft side but the topping stayed on the bar. The lather yet another cool whip jacket making the skin nice and soft. Nice little bag for Easter! Cute cute!

13.Tammy / 4fromgoatilia -- Heartly Honeysuckle: Now I admit that this is not a new recipe. I just tweeked it a little with the hemp and grapeseed. The heart shape is new and the colorant is new. Honest, there is not one ounce of lard in this recipe, the hardness is attributed by the homeprocessed safflower oil. There could have been more scent, I only had an ounce and a half and was afraid of running out of milk (Thanks to Halo-M-Nubians for the milk )and time. The scent really comes out when used. This bar I love as the recipe is great for everything I make. Here we have city water which is soft. So the bar does well with lather, nice and creamy, and does not dry the skin. I feel this bar is a tad bit too big even for my big hands. The colorant is a new experiment, from Oregon Trails. Makes a nice top color and does soak in, but I wouldn't recommend it for a whole batch as the color does not come out right. I put some thought into the label and felt that a double label and lace would spice up the boring old plastic bag All in all this is a pretty good bar and I am happy with it. Kellyjo, I used crystal colorants and a pipette. I was hoping for a nice clean polka dots but wound up with it bleeding through the top ash. I do like the fact it soaked in quite a bit. The FO came from Nu-Scents. That is a great idea Linda! I'll have to try shaving one of the girls with it I am not going to add the hemp or grapeseed oils again. I like the bars without them better, not as slick.

14. Dawn / Gunnie -- Purple Banana--(Review done by Lindsey) I like the fragrance. The other oils really help even out the moisturization. A nice hard bar. The color layer was good. The card was nice and easy to read. Lather could have been a little more creamy but was still nice and bubbly.

15. Kaley / Belle -- Tropical Twist--this is a nice hard bar. Very nice mold! I really like the blending of the purple, kinda tye-dyed look. A good bubbly lather. The smell is awesome and stays on the skin, yummy fruity scent. Is not drying. Cool color for your card.

16. Linda -- Green Tea and Lemongrass--Linda, Linda, Linda! I love this bar. Very revitalizing, smooth to the skin, and the mosaic of the soap is gorgeous. Great touch with the soap curls. Nice hard bar too. The scent is very pleasant. Nice bubbly lather. Just wonderful. Your inserts are very dainty and compliment the soap. Thank you very much for the bonus soap, I love that one too. You are inspiring me to do PVC molds real soon.


----------



## Guest

I got my soaps yesterday, just opened the box, and they are all wonderful... So will start using them, smelling them and then write reviews in a week or so.. I want to use them all first if possible.. But they are very nice.. and intriguing
Stacy, there is a separate post where you go to put in the name you have decided to go with.. 
Barbara


----------



## redskygal

*Re: SOAP SWAP PHOTOS and critiques (DO NOT OPEN UNTIL YOU GET YOUR SOAP) PICs AD*

I will post my feedback as I use them, and update each day. Thank you everyone for the beautiful soaps, my kitchen smells wonderful. There are some really cool looking soaps, and I love Sondra's cream pie soap. I might save it for an April Fools joke.

1. Jo / J[email protected] -- White Ginger Grapefruit
Very nice clean scent, soap has good lather, nice size. My daughter really liked this soap.

2. Jodi / Winestonefarm -- Bermuda Triangle
Very interesting scent. Nice lathering soap. Is this a FO or blend? Is there Lime EO in it?

3.Sondra -- Chocolate Raspberry
Very cool. I have not used the soap yet, but wanted to list some of the comments. I had it sitting out just on the baggie it came in, my daughter came by and said "Ahh! No fair!" She has given up chocolate for Lent, and thought I was eating a piece of pie. My husband was eyeing it and asked if was still good. Love the look, have always wanted to try Nitzy's recipe.

4. Barbara -- Name the soap mystery scent 
Very Nice soap, large bar, nice fruity smell. Nice lather. It reminds me of one of my favorite candies, sweet-tarts. Beautiful colors.

5. Kathy / Kalne -- Yuzu
I am glad you chose this scent, I have been curious how this smells. It is a very nice scent. Love the layered look, nice looking bar, nice lather.

6. Kellyjo / Redskygal -- Pineapple Pom.. This was from the coop ran by Gloria, I am not sure if this is the same FO Lillian had raved about.
ICKY!!! YUCKY!!! This soap is one of my first big flops. I am very embarrassed by this soap. :blush I am not sure if it my new recipe, or the FO. I have spoken with another soaper who also had some similar issues with the FO. This soap is soft, does not lather like I would like it to, and is greasy all the way through. I cut the larger bars into smaller bars and there was oily residue on the knife. I don't know if I cured these for a year if they would get any harder. I was looking for more lather in my bars, but still wanted creamy lather, and a hard bar. I ran my recipe through saopcalc, and the numbers looked good - but the result is BAD!!!
Next I tried to pour it like you pour a zebra cake, but I probably should pour at a lighter trace. The FO behave alright no soap on a stick, no discolor. After the soap airs out a bit the true scent comes out. I just have to test it again when things settle down with my goat kids. I was so excited about my new label stamp, too bad the soap makes the label look like I drained bacon on it.

7. Vicki -- Honeycomb
Very nice. Loved the scent. I love the smell of honey. I have never soaped this FO by itself. I have also used bubble wrap, but yours came out much better. Love the bees!!

8. Roseanna / Dost thou have milk -- Floral
This soap was swiped by my sister. I did tell her I needed to cut off a chunk so I could try it. Very nice lather, scent and I love the swirls on the heart. I never would have known you messed up, it looked like an artsy rustic soap.

9. Stacy Adams -- Grapefruit Splash
LOVE the scent, but I would probably add more(I like them a little stronger) Nice hard bar of soap with good lather.

10. Erinn / Four mile farm -- Hot Apple pie
I liked the scent, and layering of this soap, and crinkle cut. Lather was a little thin, but nice. Could just be our water this month.

11. Rachel / FourMile farm -- Mint Melody
I love mint soap, so clean and invigorating. Loved the layering and embedding look of this soap, lather seemed a little thin.

12. Carolyn -- Crisp Pear or Spicy Pear
I am drawn back to this soap over and over again, the scent fills the bathroom, love the lather. My daughters favorite. Is this a Prairie FO?

13.Tammy / 4fromgoatilia -- Honeysuckle
NICE! I love the heart shape, the scent is nice also. It has very creamy lather, but not a lot of huge bubbles. Your bar is nice and hard. The color is interesting what was your technique? Where did you get your FO?

14. Dawn / Gunnie -- Purple Banana
I was very intrigued by this scent when you posted it at the swap beginning. I really like it, nice layering effect, nice lather. This soap is at my kitchen sink, everyone likes it.

15. Kaley / Belle -- Tropical Twist
Like the soap design, love the swirled look, has a nice strong fruity scent, and has good lather.

16. Linda -- Green Tea and Lemongrass
Very nice, like the green with yellow shreds. The scent is nice, soap has nice lather and bubbles. I really am starting to like the round soap, I may have to have my husband bring home some PVC scraps. All around a nice soap. 


I have enjoyed everyone soaps very much, I love trying new fragrances and seeing how creative everyone is, well done!! :biggrin


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

My soap finally arrived today! Yay! I was excited to open them all. I need to space them apart for a bit.
We are in the midsts of another kidding spell so I am not getting to these as quickly as I would hope.
A heads up. I have very sensitive skin in the winter and during kidding season. My hands used to be raw and bleeding in the winter. Since using my goat's milk soap, I just don't experience it, but my hands turn red and sting if I try and use soap other than the Wal*Mart recipe. So some of my critique will mention the reaction (or usually lack thereof) of my hands.
I enjoy sitting down at the computer because the soaps are arranged around it. I am not sure what scent my nose is picking up and liking the most. I have not tracked the bar down yet. Or it may be a combination.
My father prefers my superlarded soap from a couple years ago. So I have to remember to take a bar when I go to wash my hands. I slipped a couple of other people's soaps into the soap dish in the past and he requested I not do that again. lol
I'm guessing he will go through withdrawal if we ever make it through that soap.

1. Jo / [email protected] -- White Ginger Grapefruit

2. Jodi / Winestonefarm -- Bermuda Triangle

3.Sondra -- Chocolate Raspberry

4. Barbara -- Name the soap mystery scent- I am really loving this scent. I wanted to call it Sweet Surrender, but that was too close to another suggestion. I have the worst time coming up with names. It was hard enough coming up with the name for my bar. I think I did ok, except the name I chose could be a bit riske (sp?). Those are the soaps that tend to sell well for me on name appeal alone. Are we going to find out the scents in this bar? I really like it and the colors are fabulous! My skin reacted ever so slightly to this bar (it tightened on me) but nothing like how it reacts to "store" soap nowadays. Nice lather on it.

5. Kathy / Kalne -- Yuzu

6. Kellyjo / Redskygal -- Pineapple Pom..- I like this smell. The bar was a little slimey still (but so was mine when I wrapped it). Nice lather and my hands appreciated this bar. I liked the swirl. I really like the simplicity of the wrapping and the ingeneous use of clear labels for closing! I use coffee filters and sticky labels on some of my scents and the label is what holds it closed.

7. Vicki -- Honeycomb

8. Roseanna / Dost thou have milk -- Petal Soft- What a big flop. *sigh* The scent smells heavenly in my baggie with cotton balls splashed with the FOs, but I can't smell a thing in the bar itself! It is equal parts Lily Of The Valley, Jasmine and Black Magic. I was a bit shy on the Jasmine for the second pour (the hideous Aqua color). I royally screwed up my bar size. These are big and clunky. I should have just stuck with the larger heart and set it sideways, rather than using both. The larger hearts are from silicon heart cupcake molds. The little hearts are the ice tray hearts.
Really, the only thing I like about my soap at all is the swirl on the big hearts. After using 2 10 pound batches I still did not have enough soap to completely and evenly surround the hearts.
Just a flop all the way around. If I had had something large enough to send in place I certainly would have!
OK. So maybe I am a bit of a perfectionist. lol I'm not too big on florals myself but they sell for me and with it being a spring swap I thought I would go ahead and try a floral type scent for my first time creating my own scent. It was very time consuming and I was very low on most of my soap making supplies. The more I look at it and smell it, the more it does appeal to me. I still prefer the look of my Sweet Peat Type from last year over the look of this year's. 
The Lily Of The Valley{ http://tinyurl.com/LilyO-ValleyFO } and Black Magic { http://tinyurl.com/BlackMagicFO} FOs are from Nature's Garden. The Jasmine { http://tinyurl.com/JasmineFO } was from Bittercreek. These FOs all behave well, except that the Jasmine discolors to green. 
Vicki, It's your recipe. I use Safflower Oil instead of Sunflower and use 34 ounces of GM in it. Other than that just the Wal*Mart recipe...I'm very nervous about trying my own recipe. This was my first time creating scent. It took me two years just to get up the nerve to soap in the first place.

9. Stacy Adams -- Grapefruit Splash- I love the lather on this bar and the oh so soft feeling of my hands afterwards. Great way to include lard but not actually have lard on the ingredient list! The type is a bit small. I have been enjoying the scent of this when I sit at the computer as it is one of the bars that is closest to my face level.

10. Erinn / Four mile farm -- Hot Apple pie

11. Rachel / FourMile farm -- Mint Melody

12. Carolyn -- Crisp Pear or Spicy Pear

13.Tammy / 4fromgoatilia -- Honeysuckle

14. Dawn / Gunnie -- Purple Banana- MMMMMM. I really love this bar. It may have a little to do with younger sister being Hannah and both she and I having Banana added after our names regularly as children. I also just really like the smell. My hands love it. Sister Debbie will not be getting this one to use. It will stay here and I will sneak it in for use at some point.

15. Kaley / Belle -- Tropical Twist

16. Linda -- Green Tea and Lemongrass


----------



## [email protected]

1. Jo / [email protected] -- White Ginger Grapefruit: This bar was supposed to be a natural gold. I infused tumeric in the oils and it turned a very bright green yellow, when I added the lye it morphed into an incredible bright orange. When I poured the soap in the mold it was a velveeta cheese! The scent accelerated trace and that's why my ribbon of darker rosehips didn't come out right. The scent was really strong here and it has faded a lot. I like it more now. Sorry about the uneven cut- my kids have swiped my cutter and I ended up cutting with a butcher knife. 

edit: Tumeric does make a lovely all natural yellow to gold color to soaps and hair rinses. It also has a lot of skin healing properties and is an astringent well. Rosehips have a beautiful golden brown tone in soap and I use it to make swirls and layers. They are high in vit c and are also considered a skin healing herb. Next time I do this, I am going to let the oils infuse the tumeric for a longer period of time. I think I allowed them only an hour or so. 

2. Jodi / Winestonefarm -- Bermuda Triangle

Very nice bar, I love the scent. This scent one of my favorites and I would be interested in where you got it. The bar lathered nicely for me and my skin felt very soft afterwards. The scent lingered for a while and I really liked it. Size of the bar is nice. I liked the labeling idea but the fats oils are not specified in the ingredient list. Do you have an unusual oil in this soap? It is a very nice bar. 

3.Sondra -- Chocolate Raspberry

4. Barbara -- Name the soap mystery scent 

What a fun and pretty bar. Everybody likes it here. I like the size of the bar and it fits in the hand very comforatably. feels creamy with a good amount of lather. Just love the scent...

5. Kathy / Kalne -- Yuzu

6. Kellyjo / Redskygal -- Pineapple Pom..

I like the marbeling in this bar and the I love the label. The soap itself is a bit soft, and the scent wasn't what I was expecting. I think it may need more hard oils...didn't produce a great deal of lather in our water. 


7. Vicki -- Honeycomb

8. Roseanna / Dost thou have milk -- Floral

9. Stacy Adams -- Grapefruit Splash

Lovely, light colored bar. Very hard. The soap smelled odd when I first got it but the scent has been growing on me like crazy! In our softened water, it makes big, loose bubbles and feels nice after wards. My daughter loves this bar. I am interested in what you used to scent this one. 

10. Erinn / Four mile farm -- Hot Apple pie 

Very nice gentle bar. Lots of medium lather and left our skin feeling good. The scent is very mild, which I like. Both bars fit in the hand nicely and look really pretty. 

11. Rachel / FourMile farm -- Mint Melody 

Really cute bar! The white is very white and the chocolate is very dark and it makes a nice contrast. How'd you get the white so white? 
Love the shape of the bar and the crinkle cut and the circle in the middle make it stand out. This bar lathers really well in our water and the mint is very interesting. I like this bar. The labels could be a bit bigger...otherwise very nice!

12. Carolyn -- Crisp Pear or Spicy Pear

This scent is lovely. I like what you tried to do with the frosting. It makes the bar very cake like and special. The recipe is a little soft, but it makes a very mild moisturizing bar. 

13.Tammy / 4fromgoatilia -- Honeysuckle 

Tammy, this is a really nice bar! There's lots of thing I like about it. The size and mold you used was really nice, the colors were neat. I love the scent. It is perfect. Right now I am using this one in the bath but plan to save it in a drawer to scent some clothes. The lather is super creamy and I love the way it feels on my skin. So the bar is a very light green. Did you use something to color it or does the tint of color come from the oils that you used?

14. Dawn / Gunnie -- Purple Banana

I love this bar. One of my favorites. The banana scent is very nice. It smelled very fruity at first, but once wet takes on a floral note and becomes very mild. The lather is soft and has what I call medium bubbles, not too big, not too little. The bar fits nicely in the hand and has a very attractive eye appeal. I like the purple and light brown together. Your card is very nicely done too! 

15. Kaley / Belle -- Tropical Twist

16. Linda -- Green Tea and Lemongrass 

Very pretty soap! When i started using it it exploded into millions of soft, tight creamy bubbles! The scent is just enough to be interesting. Green tea is a neat scent. I love the little flakes in the bar. Very, Very nice.


----------



## Carolyn

1. Jo / [email protected] -- White Ginger Grapefruit

2. Jodi / Winestonefarm -- Bermuda Triangle

3.Sondra -- Chocolate Raspberry

4. Barbara -- Name the soap mystery scent

5. Kathy / Kalne -- Yuzu

6. Kellyjo / Redskygal -- Pineapple Pom..

7. Vicki -- Honeycomb

8. Roseanna / Dost thou have milk -- Petal Soft- 

9. Stacy Adams -- Grapefruit Splash

10. Erinn / Four mile farm -- Hot Apple pie

11. Rachel / FourMile farm -- Mint Melody

12. Carolyn -- Crisp Pear or Spicy Pear, ohh this was major disaster! I whipped the merique out of remilled soap and some of it didn't stick at all, I think we should have added the topping when really hot. Maybe the Nizzys way would have worked, but we are going to try that this week. This had way too much air in it, and really spongy, but it whipped beautifully, even looked like what they used to call 7 minute frosting. The first batch of soap we did was done with Nizzey's whipped soap, made to look like little meringes, but I should have added a little color maybe, cause when I went to package them, they looked like a bunch of chicken poop, --politely said-not the way my son said it , but ....I am thinking Christmas--a box of gift soaps, candy, chocolates and divinity. So We had to remake soap--HP--and I know you don't like the way HP looks, but I jsut couldn't send good smelling chicken poop. LOL. Carolyn

13.Tammy / 4fromgoatilia -- Honeysuckle

14. Dawn / Gunnie -- Purple Banana

15. Kaley / Belle -- Tropical Twist

16. Linda -- Green Tea and Lemongrass


----------



## stacy adams

1. Jo / [email protected] -- White Ginger Grapefruit -- Love the bubbles! The scent is nice and mild and it lathers great in our water. The bar is a bit big and sort of awkward for me to hold, but overall, I like it a lot. The label is great! I'd like to know how you got it on plastic.

2. Jodi / Winestonefarm -- Bermuda Triangle -- Tried this out last night, LOVE the scent on this bar! very earthy, though I'm not sure this is quite how the "Bermuda Triangle" would smell  It fits comfortably in the hand and has a nice lather with lots of little bubbles. Very soothing to the skin.

3.Sondra -- Chocolate Raspberry -- I'm saving this one for last.. actually, I'd like to keep it in the fridge 

4. Barbara -- Name the soap mystery scent

5. Kathy / Kalne -- Yuzu -- I love this scent! and wonderfully big bubbles & creamy lather.. I had to wash twice.  The packaging was a bit much for me to get into, had to pull out the scissors, but the label was a nice size and readable without my glasses.

6. Kellyjo / Redskygal -- Pineapple Pom.. I dont know if it was the butters, but in our humidity, it was oily feeling prior to using, and left a stain on a paper it was sitting on.. I liked the scent a lot but alas, another one that succumbed to our water here and had no lather.  You could see a bubble or two when you put it down, but that was about it. .. My sister _loves_ the scent and later stole the bar 

7. Vicki -- Honeycomb.. Too pretty to use!! but I will. :down :biggrin

8. Roseanna / Dost thou have milk -- Petal Soft - Wow! very floral, this scent stays on the skin throughout most of the day. Nice big bubbles, and I'm surprised you thought it was a flop, it really is a nice bar, pretty with the heart too!

9. Stacy Adams -- Grapefruit Splash; This is my mom's favorite scent. I used to wrap in tissue paper, but the place I bought from changed their supply and I can't get the colors I used to.. it's such a hassle! So I'm trying the raffita thing and would like to know what everyone thinks. The paper used to hold the scent in better too. Will have to try doubling up maybe and see if that works. And I know some of you got rounds, hope you like 'em! When I make a batch, I use a variety of shapes as I only have so many molds. My mom prefers the rounds.  I still need to work on cutting as nothing is really even, though I do think it gives the soap character. Hope you like it!

10. Erinn / Four mile farm -- Hot Apple pie -- I like the fragrance of this bar, very soft, though it doesn't lather at all in my water.. I have to add that it cleans very well, it just doesn't lather.. we have weird water here.

11. Rachel / FourMile farm -- Don't Eat It -- Nice smelling bar of soap that I'm keeping by the sink. It doesn't lather much in our water, but it feels nice on the skin. And for the label, while it's small, it's larger than mine and much easier to read.

12. Carolyn -- Crisp Pear or Spicy Pear -- I wasn't too sure of this one, especially after reading Carolyn's remarks, but boy! once it was in the shower, the spice scented pear really came out and smelled wonderful! Lots of big bubbles and nice lather, I was very surprised to say the least  The label was a bit small, but then I have to pull out the glasses to read anything anymore, so it wasn't a big deal. My only complaint is, even though there are two bars, it isn't big enough! 

13.Tammy / 4fromgoatilia -- Honeysuckle

14. Dawn / Gunnie -- Purple Banana

15. Kaley / Belle -- Tropical Twist

16. Linda -- Green Tea and Lemongrass


----------



## FourMileFarm

RACHEL'S REVIEWS

1. Jo / [email protected] -- White Ginger Grapefruit - love the texture on the bar! lol This was an intersting shape, unusual, but easy to handle. Nice bar! Made my hands feel soft!

2. Jodi / Winestonefarm -- Bermuda Triangle - this is a nice FO! What is it? I like the bar, and the lather and the scent!

3.Sondra -- Chocolate Raspberry - I have not used this one yet as it is so cool looking that I dont want to mess it up! It looks BEAUTIFUL! :lol

4. Barbara -- Name the soap mystery scent - OMG - I love the scent, the look, and the way it lathers up. 

5. Kathy / Kalne -- Yuzu - *wonderful creamy lather that leaves the skin soft!* Not my favorite scent, but it was actually better smelling when wet. Good job!

6. Kellyjo / Redskygal -- Pineapple Pom.. Nice scent! Bar is a good size, although a bit soft. Nice job on the colors. Didnt have much lather.

7. Vicki -- Honeycomb - lots of creamy lather here too - second only to the YUZU for soft luscious lather!! Too big to handle easily, but I can see how it might sell well anyway. What do you charge for a bar that big? 

8. Roseanna / Dost thou have milk -- Floral - Nice lather! Nice hardness. Too big to handle easily, but it does look pretty! I dont care for anything floral, so I didnt like the scent. But, dont take that personally. It's just me. :/

9. Stacy Adams -- Grapefruit Splash; How did I leave this one till last? I LOVE THIS BAR!! You did a great job. I want to make soap with this scent now.
10. Erinn / Four mile farm -- Hot Apple pie - We've got this one in the shower and it lathers up nicely and smells stronger when wet.

11. Rachel / FourMile farm -- Mint Melody - it's actually *DONT EAT IT!* I think it needs more eo, and the bars are too small. I am going to try adding some "chocolate mousse" FO that I just got next time I make  it.
*How I did it? I poured the "chocolate" part into a PVC pipe. The next day I made the peppermint part, poured it into the mold, and then waited about an hour before I pushed the long thin piece of chocolate down into it. That way, it left kind've an indentation. It was just a weird  idea I had.... lol*

12. Carolyn -- Crisp Pear or Spicy Pear - I wish the top hadnt fallen off because it looked so cool! Good lather, and nice scent! 

13.Tammy / 4fromgoatilia -- Honeysuckle - no bubbles in our well water, for some reason, but a nice hard bar, and a really cool job on the coloring.

14. Dawn / Gunnie -- Purple Banana - I love this one! *THIS IS MY FAVORITE BAR FROM THE WHOLE SWAP!!* And that is really weird because typically I HATE fake banana smell. lol It smells strong and great and not at all like a banana to me. Nice hard bar. Good lather. Hubby even commented on how nice it looked with that purple layer on top. Good job!!

15. Kaley / Belle -- Tropical Twist - YUMMY!! I love this scent. I see you have the same trouble with ash that I do... but it didnt bother me a bit. The color swirls are beautiful! The soap lathered well, but left my hands feeling a little dry. All in all though, I liked it!

16. Linda -- Green Tea and Lemongrass Lathers very well and smells so good! Love the curlicues in it.  Like the colors in this one too!


----------



## FourMileFarm

ERINN'S REVIEWS

1. Jo / [email protected] -- White Ginger Grapefruit

2. Jodi / Winestonefarm -- Bermuda Triangle -

3.Sondra -- Chocolate Raspberry - Oh *COOL* it looks just like a real piece of pie amazing, I think my cousin would really like to have this one!

4. Barbara -- Name the soap mystery scent - :wow This soap smells ssssssooooooooooooo good! I love it! & when ever I use it there plenty of lather & bubbles that come with it!

5. Kathy / Kalne -- Yuzu -- This one looks absolutely beautiful the two layers are amazing thats kinda' what I tried to do with mine it didn't really work though :/, I think it had a little bit of a lemon scent to it after I used it, :shrug2 It lathered & bubbled *REALLY* good!

6. Kellyjo / Redskygal -- Pineapple Pom..  1st in scent! Oh :wow this soap smells amazing one of the best things I have ever smelled! the label looks very nice as well but it was a little soft & didn't lather very well

7. Vicki -- Honeycomb -- This one was the #1 in lathering! I love how you used bubble wrap for the honeycomb efect : thats really neat, 
I didn't particularly like the scent but thats just me I guess.:shrug2

8. Roseanna / Dost thou have milk -- Floral

9. Stacy Adams -- Grapefruit Splash;

10. Erinn / Four mile farm --Hot Apple pie - The design on top was a little messed up, the label was a little to small, & I didn't really like the FO, oh well :sigh.

11. Rachel/ FourMile farm -- Mint Melody -  It didn't have quite enough EO but what it had of it sure smelled good! & it was a little small but no big deal :

12. Carolyn -- Crisp Pear or Spicy Pear

13.Tammy / 4fromgoatilia -- Honeysuckle

14. Dawn / Gunnie -- Purple Banana -- This one smells very good to but leaves my skin kinda dry :/ it lathers fairly well & it bubbles okay. 

15. Kaley / Belle -- Tropical Twist -- Oh this one lathers very very nicely! it had some ash & left my hands a little itchy :/ (I have always had sensitive skin on my hands, maybe I'm allergic to the FO :shrug2) I didn't really like the scent just me. :/

16. Linda -- Green Tea and Lemongrass - this one smells really nice too as most of the others do, I love the wavy cut & it looks very nice with the soap curls in it!


----------



## Gunnie

Dawn's Reviews~ 
1. Jo / [email protected] -- White Ginger Grapefruit ~

2. Jodi / Winestonefarm -- Bermuda Triangle

3.Sondra -- Chocolate Raspberry

4. Barbara -- Name the soap mystery scent

5. Kathy / Kalne -- Yuzu

6. Kellyjo / Redskygal -- Pineapple Pom..

7. Vicki -- Honeycomb

8. Roseanna / Dost thou have milk -- Floral

9. Stacy Adams -- Grapefruit Splash

10. Erinn / Four mile farm -- Hot Apple pie

11. Rachel / FourMile farm -- Mint Melody

12. Carolyn -- Crisp Pear or Spicy Pear

13.Tammy / 4fromgoatilia -- Honeysuckle

14. Dawn / Gunnie -- Purple Banana ~ I wasn't really happy with this one. My color for the bottom got ate up it was supposed to be yellow. This was also a new recipe. I made this batch the day before and added a vanilla stabilizer so the yellow would stay and it made the soap a greasy mess. So I didn't add the stabilizer this time and the yellow disappeared. I love the scent and just may keep it an all purple bar. We call it Hannah Banana after my daughter Hannah. 

15. Kaley / Belle -- Tropical Twist

16. Linda -- Green Tea and Lemongrass


----------



## Guest

1. Jo / [email protected] -- White Ginger Grapefruit

2. Jodi / Winestonefarm -- Bermuda Triangle

3.Sondra -- Chocolate Raspberry

4. Barbara -- Name the soap mystery scent

5. Kathy / Kalne -- Yuzu---I love the fragrance in this one, makes my bathroom smell really good. Nice hard bar with nice lather and feels very conditioning to my skin... Very nice soap.. Like the colors also


6. Kellyjo / Redskygal -- Pineapple Pom..---Kellyjo I am glad that you tried this fragrance and sent in the swap.. I too would have been very disappointed if I had purchased too much of it.. on the internet they talked as tho this was a fantastic scent.. Just not strong enough.. But I do like your sandalwood powder in the bar and the look it gives you.. I also like the bar for lather and conditioning.. Very nice bar of soap

7. Vicki -- Honeycomb

8. Roseanna / Dost thou have milk -- Floral
Roseanna, this soap has a wonderful fragrance to it... Love it and nice lather and bubbles..I love huge bars of soap, it could not have been a mistake as it is too nice to be.

9. Stacy Adams -- Grapefruit Splash

10. Erinn / Four mile farm -- Hot Apple pie

11. Rachel / FourMile farm -- Mint Melody

12. Carolyn -- Crisp Pear or Spicy Pear

13.Tammy / 4fromgoatilia -- Honeysuckle

14. Dawn / Gunnie -- Purple Banana ~ Dawn, Nice hard bar that lathers fairly well and I like the fragrance, this is one that children would really like.. My hubby liked it and it is in his shower now, pretty purple color

15. Kaley / Belle -- Tropical Twist

16. Linda -- Green Tea and Lemongrass , Linda this bar feels so good and conditioning on my skin and i love the little shreds of yellow in it, very pretty soap and packaging is very attractive also


----------



## Caprine Beings

"(Private) On your non-odor bar.....it doesn't lather but it certaily does work. I think you should put this recipe and scent into a gardeners type soap with some scrubby exfoliates in it....ground loofa or coffee etc." (Vicki)
I totally agree with you on this. For those who are not aware I had an experiment with dragons blood resin. No lather, still a good hard bar, but takes out the stinky of things
One other thing I did was make a huge batch of laundry soap of this. My laundry soap customers are very pleased with it. One of them is a care provider for an incontenient young man and the N-Odor works magic on the smell :biggrin. So although the whole intent for that experiment didn't work out I did find a new scent neutralizer that works on urine. Thats a hard thing to do! Thanks Vicki. Tammy


----------



## Belle

Sorry I'm a bit late on getting my reviews started but this was a great swap, so many wonderful soaps and new ideas to try now. Everyones soaps turned out beautiful! 

1. Jo / [email protected] -- White Ginger Grapefruit ~ I like the size of this bar it is different and easy to handle. The scent is very nice and really comes out when you use it. This bar lathers very well and leaves a great feel to the skin. 

2. Jodi / Winestonefarm -- Bermuda Triangle ~ The fragrance is very nice, I really like it. This bar creates lots of bubbly lather and I really like the size of the bar. Love the raffia on the bar, I think it adds personality and was a great touch. 

3.Sondra -- Chocolate Raspberry ~ I know you put alot of work into this bar and it turned out beautiful, I just love the meringue! I had never heard of Nizzys soap, thank you forposting the link. Everyone who sees it wants this bar. I don't want to use it, it's just too neat. The labels turned out great also! 

4. Barbara -- Name the soap mystery scent ~ Very nice bar, great size and also a nice hard bar. Lots of great creamy lather that leaves a nice soft feel to the skin. Now the scent was very difficult for me to try to come up with a name for but it blends beautifully together and is a favorite with everyone here.

5. Kathy / Kalne -- Yuzu ~ I love the scent of this bar, its one of my favorites. The colors go very well together and the wrapping was really nice. The bar is a nice size with very rich and super creamy lather that leaves a very nice feel to the skin. 

6. Kellyjo / Redskygal -- Pineapple Pom ~ I like the scent, not quite what I was expecting but I like it. I do love your wrapping and think it is very complimentary to the colors of the bar. This bar has good lather here and leaves the skin feeling very soft.

7. Vicki -- Honeycomb ~ This is another one of those bars I really don't want to use. Such a great idea and turned out just way too cute! The scent is perfect and I really like it by itself. The bar itself is a nice hard bar and I like the size of it. I did use a bit of it and it has a great lather, the scent also lasts on the skin.	

8. Roseanna / Dost thou have milk ~ Beautiful bar, lots of time in this one too. I think it turned out very pretty, the colors are great together. I really like the scent, very nice. The bar has good lather and the scent leaves a nice fragrance on the skin.

9. Stacy Adams -- Grapefruit Splash ~ Great scent and a very nice hard bar. Lots of very creamy and rich lather that is very moisturizing, my hands love this bar! I really like the raffia and think it was a great touch to the bar. 

10. Erinn / Four mile farm -- Hot Apple piepie ~ A pretty bar here too. I like the colors and the fragrance are nice. The crinkle cut is cute and the layers go well together. It’s a good hard bar with lots of bubbles to the lather.

11. Rachel / FourMile farm -- Don't Eat It ~ The scent of this bar is great, I really like the layering and the round piece in the middle is very neat. This is a nice hard bar with a creamy lather that leaves a nice feel to the skin. 

12. Carolyn -- Crisp Pear or Spicy Pear ~ I really, really like this fragrance! Do you mind sharing where you got it? I also think the bar turned out very well, you shouldn't be so hard on yourself. I like the texture of the top and think it would be great by itself. The bar lathers well and leaves a pleasant scent on the skin. 

13.Tammy / 4fromgoatilia -- Honeysuckle ~ This is such a pretty bar! I love the labels, its a great picture of Lindsey and Mercedes. The fragrance is very nice and I really like the bar size. I wanted to save this bar, not use it, but I did trim a little bit off of the bottom to use. It has a wonderful creamy lather and a nice scent that stays on the skin well. 

14. Dawn / Gunnie -- Purple Banana - Hannah Banana ~ This is another nice bar, I really like the purple on the top. Yellow would have been pretty too but I think it turned out very well just as it is. This bar is good and hard with a great bubbly lather. 
Thank you very much for the air freshener, I would also love to know how you did it. 

15. Kaley / Belle -- Tropical Twist ~ First, thanks everyone for the nice comments! I was disappointed with the way this bar turned out, the faces ashed and turned out ugly to me. The colors were much better before that happened. The scent lost quite a bit of the "Tropical" leaving too much of the "Twist" but the fragrance does come together better when used. I usually make a swirled design in the back of the bars but the fragrance accelerated just enough that I couldn't do it on this one, so they have ugly backs. All in all, the bar turned out okay but I wish it would have been better. Linda - The white on the face was just lye ash, I did not mean for it to be like that, LOL.

16. Linda -- Green Tea and Lemongrass ~ I love this bar! The shreds add lots of depth to the bar and the colors are beautiful together. The fragrance is not too overdone and is just a nice refreshing blend. The bar is nice and hard with a wonderful, very bubbly yet creamy lather that leaves a nice lotiony feel to the skin. Thank you for the sample of the Japanese Cherry Blossom, great scent and another beautiful bar!


----------



## Caprine Beings

Bump


----------

